# New to these LED things have some questions



## alphag36k (Aug 21, 2012)

So after hours of digging around on the the web i have come here. I have never built anything with the LEDs before but am interested in them for a specific application. I want to build a light that produces around 8000 Lm and is waterproof. I have one currently built using halogen bulbs that i use for flounder gigging that attaches to the front of my boat under the waterline. The problem with my current setup is size and power consumption. I'm looking to build something smaller and more efficient. I just don't know where to start, what kind of bulbs, what drivers to use, can i pod these etc. If anyone has some insight on my specific application it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Codiak (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to CPF.

I might suggest you post within the Diving group as you may get a better response.

As to building a light in the 8k range it can be as simple or complex as you would like.
For instance:
Cut down maglite 2d for the head
replacement lens and o-rings - tlslights.com
7 x xml led - led-tech.de
Driver - taskled.com
cable and a cable gland (check out the sticky in the diving group for ideas)
a heat sink - diy or look around this board for links

A couple of advantages you have with your build options:
1) You can use your boat's battery
2) Your on off switch need not be water proof.
3) you don't have to worry about too much PSI


Again, look through the postings in the diving section, flounder lights from a boat have been discussed a few times.


----------



## alphag36k (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply i will head over to the dive light section for further q&a.


----------

